# cafepress alternative --- my art its to dirty WTF?



## JasonWettstein (Sep 19, 2011)

Cafe press, spreadshirt and Zazzle say my art is to dirty 

does anyone have good company that will print and sell dirty sick art

I also need to embed in iframe to sell on my own site so it does not evn have to actually sell it if thats a problem.

I just dont want to be forced into printing even though the harder I look the more money I see in it

Please Help


----------



## frankenstein (Aug 11, 2011)

Basically what you want to do, just want your design to be printed on other tshirt or want to buy tshrits with your design printed on it. 

I am asking this because if you want to buy tshirts then there are many companies who can offer you custom printed designs on your tshirts. 

I hope this will help


----------



## DTG Printer (Sep 18, 2011)

If the dirty art is porn dirty a lot of people won't print it. Money is money but there are standards in the workplace concerning ones employees and their comfort level.


----------



## JasonWettstein (Sep 19, 2011)

Cafe press, spreadshirt and Zazzle say my art is to dirty 

does anyone have good company that will print and sell dirty sick art

I also need to embed in iframe to sell on my own site so it does not evn have to actually sell it if thats a problem.

I just dont want to be forced into printing even though the harder I look the more money I see in it

I WANT TO SELL RETAIL AND BUY WHOLESALE 

Please Help


----------



## JasonWettstein (Sep 19, 2011)

AGAIN I am looking for Cafe press, spreadshirt and Zazzle like sites



so I can create store
they print
they ship
I can embed in my site
has no restriction on content


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

What type of printing would you need? Can they be screen printed?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

StampedTees said:


> What type of printing would you need? Can they be screen printed?


From the sites mentioned, it seems like he's looking for " on demand" printing.

For sample images, please contact the original poster directly via PM or email


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

First link on google for print on demand shirts:

List of Print on Demand (POD) T-Shirt Stores


----------



## JasonWettstein (Sep 19, 2011)

I checked most of them already, I will check the rest and post my results 

But really I was hoping some one new of a site that would work out.


----------

